
Show HN: iPhone app to record video with both cameras - asadlionpk
https://apps.apple.com/us/app/double-recorder/id1480805574
======
not_a_cop75
Could you use a couple of the front cameras simultaneously to do something
like 3d, or is this asking too much?

And since this is Hacker News, I'd probably consider paying a couple dollar
for this to be really goofy but have no professional production
motivation...yet. I'm probably not a good representative of your target
market.

------
smcleod
I’m quite amazed this isn’t already a thing.

It doesn’t seem to work though - on my iPhone X it just says ‘multi camera not
supported’

~~~
throw03172019
Is it only for the new iPhone 11 Pro?

